# To All vendors, consumers and whoever else



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

*Most of you use a specific courier. Not a problem there. *
_But here's what happens, we place our order. The courier service picks it up. Our goods sit till the night flights. Then another company receives it, another company picks it up and takes it to their warehouse, then the courier of your choice collects it, takes it to their warehouse, then despatches it. 
Still good service in all, but many hands and the careless I don't give a damn attitude is used to parcels along the way.

Am I the only one who wouldn't mind paying for SDX? Or priority mail?
Its a well know fact that cargo is just tossed etc.
Vendors, consumers pls share your thoughts._


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

Interesting thread @Nightwalker
Have moved it to "who has stock" just so vendors can reply and be comfortable if they choose to


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

On your topic

I will say that I have never had a problem with damaged goods from any of the vendors that I have ordered from nationally. 

I think that has to do with the packaging which is usually quite protective and then the bubble wrap etc that the vendor adds afterward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

Silver said:


> Interesting thread @Nightwalker
> Have moved it to "who has stock" just so vendors can reply and be comfortable if they choose to


I honestly thought of putting it here but wasn't sure. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

Silver said:


> On your topic
> 
> I will say that I have never had a problem with damaged goods from any of the vendors that I have ordered from nationally.
> 
> I think that has to do with the packaging which is usually quite protective and then the bubble wrap etc that the vendor adds afterward.


I haven't either yet, but I see some seriously scary stuff. But same day delivery or priority mail would be a great option


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I haven't either yet, but I see some seriously scary stuff. But same day delivery or priority mail would be a great option



I wonder what would that cost as an option?
If it was reasonable, i would be interested on larger orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

Bidair charges R133.27 per Kg same day


----------



## Christos (21/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Bidair charges R133.27 per Kg same day


I would be willing to pay that for same day delivery let's say on orders placed before 10am?

Only 2 vendors I know of who do their utmost to get you speedy delivery. 
I placed an order at midnight and I had the parcel the next day with a vendor.


----------



## rogue zombie (21/2/16)

No.

I want to pay as little as possible. I'm big on DIY, so when I buy juice or goodies, I either jump in a buddie's order and share cost, or I buy the little I buy.

Now, one of the reasons I no longer buy imported juice is because I would probably only want 1 bottle a month.

So if the juice is already the overpriced R300, with R100 delivery, that's R400
.... For 30mls.... No thanks.

That said, if the parcel is packaged properly, there's no issue. I have never received damaged goods with the retailers I use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No.
> 
> I want to pay as little as possible. I'm big on DIY, so when I buy juice or goodies, I either jump in a buddie's order and share cost, or I buy the little I buy.
> 
> ...


Yeah dude i vape 40ml a day of my own diy juice. If i had to buy imported e-liquid i would have been sooooo broke.


----------



## Christos (21/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No.
> 
> I want to pay as little as possible. I'm big on DIY, so when I buy juice or goodies, I either jump in a buddie's order and share cost, or I buy the little I buy.
> 
> ...


What happens if you have broken your mod, its Thursday afternoon and you are leaving for a weekend holiday on Friday evening. 
Most vendors would only ship on Monday if you placed the order on Thursday afternoon. 

I'm not saying shipping should be the more expensive option but it would be nice to have an express delivery that the customer opts to pay given certain circumstances that arise. 

I for one have multiple mods so the above doesn't bother me but some of us occasionally do need speedy delivery for a number of reasons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/2/16)

Christos said:


> What happens if you have broken your mod, its Thursday afternoon and you are leaving for a weekend holiday on Friday evening.
> Most vendors would only ship on Monday if you placed the order on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm not saying shipping should be the more expensive option but it would be nice to have an express delivery that the customer opts to pay given certain circumstances that arise.
> ...


Okay, yes optional would be good. 

Only option would mean I would probably not use that retailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Okay, yes optional would good.
> 
> Only option wpuld mean I would probably not use that retailer.


I think any vendor that has one and only one expensive shipping method will be shooting themselves in the foot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

Yes optional. And also the Sunday delivery option.


----------

